

Notification email from stackoverflow contains funky characters - anandiyer
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/13014/notification-email-from-stackoverflow-contains-3-after-zip-code

======
ChuckMcM
This sort of thing can backfire of course. Some folks see <3 and think 'ass
hat'. Others of course see line noise.

Not an issue for stack overflow but probably not something you would want to
put at the end of your Bank's form letter notifying you of the commencement of
foreclosure.

So the interesting question for HN is this; what level of casualness is your
startup taking with its customers and how do you insure that it is
appropriate?

~~~
r00fus
Wow, I didn't know the alternate meaning of <3.

On a side note, I'm not (just) a customer of stackoverflow, I'm a
contributor/participant.

Do "standard customer relationship" rules still apply?

------
truthsayer
fantastic, game-changing and inspirational. whatever next?!?

